# Looking for Bow only - Metro ATL Area



## ATLRoach (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm going to start looking for a Bow Only Club in the Metro Atlanta area for '07. Let me know what you have!


----------



## HuntNut (Dec 27, 2006)

I am very interested as well!!!


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 27, 2006)

2 more here


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 27, 2006)

Send Randy a private message.  He has a Bow Only club near Griffin, GA.

I think he's looking for members.


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks Delton! I'll shoot him one right now.


----------



## pnome (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm looking for one like this too.  Prefer north fulton.


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 28, 2006)

Randy's is south of Barnesville....


----------



## ATLRoach (Dec 28, 2006)

pnome said:


> I'm looking for one like this too.  Prefer north fulton.




Let me know what you find as we are fairly close to each other. Also Randy doesn't know yet if they will be looking for new members.


----------



## DoubleRR (Dec 30, 2006)

*Bow Only...*

If anybody can come up with the land my hunting and I will be glad to start up and run a bow only club/lease..of course the number of members would depend on the acerage...let us know!


----------



## Jedd76 (Dec 30, 2006)

3 Here would love to join one.  I work for Clayton County Water Authority and currently hunt it every weekend but would like to find Archery Only Club.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 2, 2007)

DoubleRR said:


> 2 more here



What he said!


----------



## archertri (Jan 3, 2007)

add one more to the pool for new archery club in the event you find something.  seeking options 60min from east cobb/river area.


----------



## DoubleRR (Jan 4, 2007)

*Woody's Bow Only Lease...*

Looks like we have the members for a  Woody's Bowhunting only club/lease.....all we need now is some land to lease....


----------



## parkerman (Jan 4, 2007)

add me to the list if anything ever comes up....


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 4, 2007)

Heck If I could find the land I would lease it. That would always be an option. I guess I can call around and see what i can find.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2007)

Where were all you guys when I was trying to find people for my club?


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 4, 2007)

Besides Randy's club, I only know of one other one.  It's pretty full right now but they are looking for more land to add new members on to.  If you know of some land, preferrably residential community green space, shoot me a pm and I can get you a contact.  

Red


----------



## pnome (Jan 4, 2007)

Randy said:


> Where were all you guys when I was trying to find people for my club?



You're club is not in an archery only area of the state. 

I'm looking for one in a metro atl archery only designated area.   (so I don't have to wear orange while hunting with a bow)


----------



## gordylew (Jan 4, 2007)

count me in.


----------



## insanehunter (Jan 4, 2007)

*club*

i want in


----------



## garndawg (Jan 5, 2007)

Too late for a "Me Too!"??


----------



## KROGERS (Jan 5, 2007)

Count me in as well.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 18, 2007)

Bump: :gone:


----------



## pnome (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm guessing any such hunting land is a closely guarded secret.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 20, 2007)

So,I guess we are SOL on this subject?


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Jan 21, 2007)

Theres a guy on here who has a bow only club near Panola Mt in north Henry Co. If I see him I'll let you know. Good Luck


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 23, 2007)

Emmersom Biggens said:


> Theres a guy on here who has a bow only club near Panola Mt in north Henry Co. If I see him I'll let you know. Good Luck



Let me know..


----------



## KROGERS (Jan 23, 2007)

Definitely let me know...I am about 10 minutes away from Panola Mt.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 29, 2007)

Bump to the top


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 1, 2007)

Back up to the top.


----------



## parkerman (Feb 1, 2007)

it seems that there is always an ad for a bow only club near Panola Mountain in the annual GON hunting land special.  If someone has an old copy of the July GON, they may be able to find out if they have openings for some of us.  I would check, but I don't have any old issues of GON

Just a thought...


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 3, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Bowzonly (Feb 4, 2007)

*Fulton County*



ATLRoach said:


> I'm going to start looking for a Bow Only Club in the Metro Atlanta area for '07. Let me know what you have!



My family has appx 120 acres in Fulton County that is south of hwy 92 about a mile.  This makes it gun hunter ready, but I've been thinking about turning it into Bow Only for about 5 members.  It has lots of hardwoods, and a stream (12' wide) that runs thru it and it is gated.  Anyone interested @ $1200 per member?


----------



## KROGERS (Feb 4, 2007)

*Seriously*

$50 per acre is a bit much for a lease.  Do all members get a new bow of their choice for joining such a lease?  I would think $500 per member would still be a stretch @ $20 per acre.  Sorry for being so hard, but I don't think you will find any takers for that price.


----------



## Bowzonly (Feb 4, 2007)

*Fulton County*



KROGERS said:


> $50 per acre is a bit much for a lease.  Do all members get a new bow of their choice for joining such a lease?  I would think $500 per member would still be a stretch @ $20 per acre.  Sorry for being so hard, but I don't think you will find any takers for that price.



Oh you're not being hard, the taxes on the property is well over the $6000 we'd get from bow hunters, but I've already gotten 3 phone calls this AM from people that are seriously interested in hunting the biggest Buck producing county in the state.  I used to ask on this forum for members of two leases that I run and have stopped because people are always telling me what to do and how much to ask.  My clubs are full without anyone from GON advertising.  I usually just get a few young hunters that don't understand the value of hunting Big Bucks.  Thank you for your honest comments.  I will not post here or answer any questions concerning the property because of the immaturity of some of the posters.  I do take phone calls and PMs.
Jim


----------



## KROGERS (Feb 4, 2007)

LOL...I thought Macon county was the biggest buck producing county in GA?  I don't think I ever questioned the quality of deer that could come off of your land. I have no idea where your land is located or what kind of deer it holds, I just had the opinion that $6000 dollars per year for 120 acres was a bit steep.  I am glad that you have people interested in your lease and in no way was I discouraging anyone from calling you.

Have a nice day,

KROGERS


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 6, 2007)

Bump


----------



## field (Feb 10, 2007)

*Jim*

Jim for my $1200.00, how many trophy bucks should I expect to kill?


----------



## z71mathewsman (Feb 14, 2007)

*Fulton County!*

I'm with you Krogers,,,,,$6,000 for 120 acres in Fulton Co.!!!! If you have that kinda money,go to Illinois,and hunt real trophy bucks!


----------



## Hoyt man (Feb 14, 2007)

bowzonly, do you have some pics of the deer that are coming off this land? to pay that much I would like to see how good this property is. is it a trophy managed club?


----------



## Hoyt man (Feb 15, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## Jasper (Feb 22, 2007)

Gotta love your persistence Roach.  

I hope you find something for next fall. Nearby, quality bow only clubs are very tough to find. Good luck!


----------



## ATLRoach (Mar 1, 2007)

Jasper said:


> Gotta love your persistence Roach.
> 
> I hope you find something for next fall. Nearby, quality bow only clubs are very tough to find. Good luck!



I joined a club in Elbert Co. for 07 for Hogs and QDM Deer but I'm still looking for in metro area for Bow Only.


----------



## bowhunterwill (Mar 14, 2007)

I would be interested in such a club too if anyone manages to locate one or get one started.  I am new on here but if someone would contact me directly I would be glad to hear from you.


----------



## ATLRoach (Apr 13, 2007)

*Bump*

Bump still in the need of one in the metro area(counties with extended season).


----------

